# too much tuna?



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

can you eat too much tuna?

im getting through 2 or 3 cans a day with pasta, i eat alot of it as its cheap seeing as im a student :beer:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I think the biggest concern with too much tuna is that it has a high level of mercury...not sure of how much or what the effects are just my understanding...


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I think you'd have to eat it by the ton to be worried about mercury levels, but apparently over-consumption of tuna can actually trigger intolerance to it. My sister had a bout of quite bad IBS about 8 years ago and the dietetician told her to stop eating it for this reason.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

yeah i have IBS and UC. got it under control finally!!! still have a few problems in the morning here and there.

so im ok with 2-3 cans a day then? its the small cheap oens from tesco


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

I have 2 tins a day 5 days a week mate. Have done for the past 4-5 months. Have heard about "mercury levels" but IMO there's nothing to worry about and I've seen no bad side-effects. Hell, some guys have about 4 tins a day (usually blended) to get protein levels up!


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

2 to 3 tins a day is fine. I use to eat this but i had to eat it with mayo so stopped that and switched to chicken.

Try mixing it up a little though.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

yeah sometimes get salmon cans, works out a bit cheaper infact.

400g salmon can in tesco cost 80p, thats 80grams protein, 1p=1gram protein  cant go wrong!


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Mercury is 'mainly' toxic only to infants, foetuses and small children. As an adult you have little to fear.

It is toxic in high doses but only under prolonged exposure does it cause irriversable damage.

Mercury is removed from the body by chelation with another substance, so exposure is reversible.

You should be fine, but mix up your diet and dont eat vast amounts of tuna long term.

Did you know?....Most of the human generated Mercury comes from the combustion of coal? and the majority of mercury released into the environment, isn't done by us but by volcanoes? :cool2:

hth

SD


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

you are a wealth of knowledge arent you  remind me of a old OS..... i wont finish


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Haimer said:


> I have 2 tins a day 5 days a week mate. Have done for the past 4-5 months. Have heard about "mercury levels" but IMO there's nothing to worry about and I've seen no bad side-effects. Hell, some guys have about 4 tins a day (usually blended) to get protein levels up!


Mecury side effects will be seen later in life. Mercury gathers in the brain and wont help with the likes of Alzheimer's and parkinsons disease (sp)

There isnt that much in tins of tuna anyway and there is better options in terms of nutrition and calories/£££ if you are on a budget....or not for that mater


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

Team1 said:


> There isnt that much in tins of tuna anyway and there is better options in terms of nutrition and calories/£££ if you are on a budget....or not for that mater


like? tuna is 30p a can, easy just to mix in with pasta. i have very little time to eat so all my meals are generally quick to make meals like tuna pasta, salmon pasta, rice etc. only in evenings i have time to cook some chicken or something really :beer:


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

i read that theres somthing in tea that binds to heavy metals and help flush them out youre system,


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Team1 said:


> there is better options in terms of nutrition and calories/£££ if you are on a budget


Care to expand on that??

I'm same as you dom, eat about 20 tins a week, never knew about Mercury content, drink coffee but may have to switch to tea Dont want alzhemiers thank you, now where did i put that mouse:confused1:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Care to expand on that??
> 
> I'm same as you dom, eat about 20 tins a week, never knew about Mercury content, drink coffee but may have to switch to tea Dont want alzhemiers thank you, now where did i put that mouse:confused1:


As in canned tuna is drained of any omega 3 oils and fats that it has compared to say mackerel or sardines that are high in omega 3 fats, have allot less mercury and also have more calories per say 250g serving. It is more expensive though (for the mack, dunno about sardines) but bang for buck and health wise i think its the better option.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Team1 said:


> As in canned tuna is drained of any omega 3 oils and fats that it has compared to say mackerel or sardines that are high in omega 3 fats, have allot less mercury and also have more calories per say 250g serving. It is more expensive though (for the mack, dunno about sardines) but bang for buck and health wise i think its the better option.


should that say protein mate:confused1:more calories not always good:rolleyes:

:beer:Not all bad news as i eat a fair bit of Mackerel


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

willsey4 said:


> 2 to 3 tins a day is fine. I use to eat this but i had to eat it with mayo so stopped that and switched to chicken.
> 
> Try mixing it up a little though.


What's wrong with mayo?


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

More protein isnt always good either. A mixture of protein & fats or protein & carbs is better for any meal of the day imo


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> What's wrong with mayo?


Ful of vegetable oil. You can buy evoo mayo though


----------



## skydivekid (Sep 24, 2008)

....you know when youve had too much tuna, when you cant even stand your own farts anymore :thumb:


----------

